# How many siblings do you have?



## thackernerd (Jul 9, 2011)

Just out of curiosity I was wondering how many siblings most people have.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Two, I have two sisters. One of them lives in Oregon, and she's my half sister. Complicated right?


----------



## thackernerd (Jul 9, 2011)

i have 5 and 2 are adopted


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 9, 2011)

2 I'm the middle.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 9, 2011)

2 brothers. One of them cubes. The other doesn't. I'm the oldest.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 9, 2011)

3; One sister, one half-sister, and one half-brother.
I'm the eldest.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 9, 2011)

1.6.

I'm average.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 9, 2011)

Lets see, I have 2; a brother and a sister, then I have 3 half-sisters that I never lived with.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 9, 2011)

I have one younger brother.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 9, 2011)

2 brothers.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2011)

One brother (andreccantin), he taught me how to cube 

edit: He's my older brother.


----------



## NeedReality (Jul 9, 2011)

One sister, and one step-brother. I'm the youngest.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 2 brothers.


 
waffo and stachu <3


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 9, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> waffo and stachu <3


 


uberCuber said:


>


 
My reaction.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 9, 2011)

2 younger sisters.


----------



## izovire (Jul 9, 2011)

Totally random off-topic thread indeed.

I have:
1 full-blood brother 
1 half-blood brother (from my full-blood mom)
1 half-blood brother (from my full-blood dad)
1 non-blood sister (from my non-blood mom)

It's a bloody mess!


----------



## Erzz (Jul 9, 2011)

A half brother and a step sister. Both younger.


----------



## ianography (Jul 9, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> One of them lives in Oregon


 
Oregon! Yay! Where in Oregon does she live?

And I have an older brother and a younger sister; brother is 20 months older and sister is 4 years younger.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 9, 2011)

izovire said:


> It's a bloody mess!


 
I see... 
What you did there.


----------



## Tobs (Jul 9, 2011)

1 "full" brother
1 "full" sister
2 "half" brothers
2 stepbrothers
1 stepsister
= 7 siblings

I don't have much contact to much step siblings since they live with their real mum.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 9, 2011)

1 sister


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 9, 2011)

2. An older sister and older brother. I am the last, but my siblings are pretty boss.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 9, 2011)

1 Younger sister, 13 year olds are annoying. She can solve a cube in 2 min, I try to convince her to get faster, but she doesn't care enough.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> Oregon! Yay! Where in Oregon does she live?



Portland, Oregon


----------



## ianography (Jul 9, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> Portland, Oregon


 
Did you see where I was born at all?  Pacific Northwest FTW


----------



## hig8477 (Jul 9, 2011)

6 older brothers and only 1 older sister


----------



## Owen (Jul 9, 2011)

One little brother.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 10, 2011)

Does a half-sister count...if she's 5 months old?


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 10, 2011)

1 sister


----------



## avgdi (Jul 10, 2011)

I am in the middle of my two sisters, and we adopted my two brothers that are the youngest in our family. I taught my youngest brother to cube.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 10, 2011)

3 siblings, 2 brothers who live with me and 1 stepbrother in WV


----------



## thackernerd (Jul 11, 2011)

avgdi said:


> I am in the middle of my two sisters, and we adopted my two brothers that are the youngest in our family. I taught my youngest brother to cube.


 
Where did you adopt them from?


----------



## TylerKerr (Jul 11, 2011)

two


----------

